# Installed Proliant DL360



## katumping (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi,

Please help.  I can't install FreeBSD to proLiant DL360, need your help please.
Is it possible or not to create for ILO with FreeBSD?  Or if you have link to learn, please share, so I can try myself.

It's my first config for this device and FreeBSD.
Thanks.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure what you are asking.  Are you trying to install over the ILO management and is that what is giving you issues?  Or are you having difficultly installing over a local console?


----------



## katumping (Jul 2, 2015)

hi,

I have HP Proliant DL360, as we know the default boot is Windows Server 2008.
iI want to change the default OS to FreeBSD. How to install? So that these devices can be installed with FreeBSD and I can make it into storage and server for my local network. oOr may someone have documentation about this? iI try found on Google, and still can't get the answer.


----------



## tetragir (Jul 2, 2015)

It's still not clear, what is the problem exactly.
Are you unable to boot from a FreeBSD install media? Or, as junovitch asked, installing over the ILO, is what's not working? Or is there something else?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 4, 2015)

Installing FreeBSD is covered in the FreeBSD Handbook.  The first place to start would be here:  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall.html.

If something is not clear a specific example of the issue you are having would be helpful.


----------

